# Just for fun... post pictures of your first DIRECTV receivers



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I thought it would be fun to have a thread where you posted pictures of your first DIRECTV receivers. Since most of us aren't so deranged as to take snapshots of our receivers as if they were family members, it's ok to use photos of the same model that you find around the internet.

OK, circa 2003:

RCA DRD450:









Hughes HDVR2:


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

H20









HR20


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

SAT-A4....March '00


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I know I had one of these:


----------



## dcooke (Aug 19, 2008)

Sony Sat a65 1999


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

dcooke said:


> Sony Sat a65 1999


Ditto. :grin:


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

DRD222RD. Bought November 26, 1999 @ Circuit City. Upgraded to a Hughes GXCEBOT (DirecTiVo) in 2001 and life has never been the same since. 


10+ year DirecTV customer here.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I think my first receiver was a SAT B2.....like in 96 or 97....I'll see if I can find a picture.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Couldn't find a picture on the internet, but my very first DirecTV receiver was the Sony SAT A2 followed by the B2. 
Then came the Sony T60 and the Philips DSR6000. 
I also have the Hughes HTL-HD receiver. 
My current units are in my signature.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Having been with DirecTV since 1994, we've had many, starting with this one


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Yep, that was mine as well, DRD-203. Paid $900 for that and a dual lnb 18" dish, self install.



say-what said:


> Having been with DirecTV since 1994, we've had many, starting with this one


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

My first RCA receiver cost about $600 (including installation) back in 1997


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

My first two receivers were bought at Circuit City. 

My first two receivers were RCA DWD490RE Ultimate TV.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

2003:
SD









And why I came to DirecTV.. HD
$800 for a receiver [only] :eek2:









Which would crash every few weeks and lose HDCP over DVI weekly.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

say-what said:


> Having been with DirecTV since 1994, we've had many, starting with this one


That would be my first one as well....

Though I can't seem to figure out how to post the picture as a thumbnail?!?!

~Alan


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> 2003:
> SD
> 
> 
> ...


I had both of those too. Broke my heart when DirecTV came to install my first HD (H20), and they told me they had to take a receiver back, and they took my $800 door stop.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Here's my Sony SAT-A1 from 1996.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

My first two were a pair of RCA DRDsomething or others purchased new in early 1997, along with an 18" round dual-LNB dish and self-install kit for around $800 or so. Good times, good times . . .


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

barryb said:


> I had both of those too. Broke my heart when DirecTV came to install my first HD (H20), and they told me they had to take a receiver back, and they took my $800 door stop.


The "installer from Hell" tried to take mine and I said "sure, you got $800?"
BTW: you want a deal for it now? I wouldn't want to see someone with a broken heart. :lol:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Got a Hughes Gold and Silver Edition receiver when I first subscribed 10 years ago... (which you can apparently still by on Amazon for $36 :lol










- Merg


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow, a trip down memory lane...


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

First one for me RCA DRD503.

















Paid just over $500 for the equipment,1996 Did the install myself 

No locals but the picture and sound was way better than cable.

First DVR was a Sony Sat-T60 owned it 6 months before the software was deployed to activate the second tuner.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

gpg said:


> Here's my Sony SAT-A1 from 1996.


That would be my first one, too. Was replaced rather quickly when the modem didn't work.


----------



## br408408 (Jun 1, 2008)

I've been a subcriber for 13 years now...I want to say I paid about $600.00 or so for my first RCA with a single LNB. An added benefit of that old RCA was if you had some snacks that you wanted to keep warm, you could just place them on top of the receiver.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Can't find a picture anywhere, but my first was an Optimus (Radio Shack) DIY kit, dish, cables, hardware, receiver, remote and everything necessary to self install. Used it for quite some time until the modem failed. I think it was around $600.00.


----------



## Paul E Fox II (Jul 6, 2008)

say-what said:


> Having been with DirecTV since 1994, we've had many, starting with this one


That was mine...got it in November or December of 1994...two providers in those days too, DirecTV and USSB.

I've had a few of the other models listed as well and bought a few different ones for Family members.

Ahh...the good old days!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

How about my first HD tuner? It cost $1400 from Circuit City but came with a 38" HD tube set for free.

*RCA F38310 38" HDTV with built in DirecTV HD tuner*









Initially, I got like 4 HD signals from DirecTV and two off-air. When DirecTV added ESPN, it was a huge deal.


----------



## bmilacek (Aug 28, 2006)

Hughes HIRD-E86 "Platinum HD"


----------



## dudg (Dec 18, 2009)

say-what said:


> Having been with DirecTV since 1994, we've had many, starting with this one


My father-in-law still uses this model


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Yep I had that one as well. TV weighed like 275lbs and the stand was another 150lbs or so. Gave it to a niece a few years back and she loves it.



Carl Spock said:


> How about my first HD tuner? It cost $1400 from Circuit City but came with a 38" HD tube set for free.
> 
> *RCA F38310 38" HDTV with built in DirecTV HD tuner*
> 
> ...


----------



## Directvlover (Aug 27, 2007)

Here are my first 3 Philips DSX-5500's

Got them free with 3 lnb multisat dish installed free back in Nov '03.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Long list-at one time or another I have had all of these receivers.
DRD203
DRD303
DRD503
DRD420
DRD480- had to have it just for the Dolby Digital!
HDVR2
Hughes GAEBOA
F38310
Samsung 360
R-15
HR20-700(2)
H20-100
HR21-100
HR22-100
H21-200
HR24-500


----------



## paco1986 (Mar 26, 2007)

say-what said:


> Having been with DirecTV since 1994, we've had many, starting with this one


Now that I see the picture you posted, that is exactly the first receiver I got with DTV!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Ken984 said:


> TV weighed like 275lbs


 When I sold it, it was on a local Saturday morning AM call in radio show, Mike's Market. I said $75 but you had to carry it out of my living room that morning. It was a great deal for everyone involved.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

say-what said:


> Having been with DirecTV since 1994, we've had many, starting with this one


This is the one I started with in 95.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

That is the truth. I gave mine to my niece, but told her you have to transport it, her dad and brother were not happy but they got it to her house and told her if you move again too bad. LOL



Carl Spock said:


> When I sold it, it was on a local Saturday morning AM call in radio show called Mike's Market. I said $75 but you had to carry it out of my living room that morning. It was a great deal for everyone involved.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Sony!


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's my first, the Hughes HIRD-E11. I think It's still in my basement somewhere. Unlike the E45 that came with it, it never failed, it just got replaced by a DVR.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Matt9876 said:


> First one for me RCA DRD503.


By jove, that's it! I had two of these, installed myself in April 1997.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

My first receiver was a Hughes HIRD B2. It was also a leased receiver through Bell Atlantic when they first began offering DirecTV service. The service was somewhat of a nightmare, offering the worst of Bell Atlantic Customer service and and support.


----------



## jstutman (May 27, 2010)

DRD203









Then the 420. I had a bunch of these


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

gpg said:


> Here's my Sony SAT-A1 from 1996.


I had that also, with the LNB with the LED on it to help aim the dish. IIRC I paid around $800 for thet STB and dish from Circuit City, bought the first one that the store had sold.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=126646


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Original RCA receiver and Winegard portable dish in the Atlanta area for 3 weeks in 1996 when I was a volunteer at the Olympics:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> Original RCA receiver and Winegard portable dish in the Atlanta area for 3 weeks in 1996 when I was a volunteer at the Olympics:


Are these hosted on a dial-up server?
You've linked them before and they're so slow to load.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Hughes GAEB0A (circa 1999).


----------



## GirkMonster (Mar 20, 2007)

Sony B2 was the first back in 9/96

RCA 303, 503...Coupla DirecTivos that I held onto for as long as I could.

My original single LNB dish lives on today in my house (as does its RCA single LNB replacement dish) as the masts from both have been reconfigured into a custom projector ceiling mount in my garage. If only I could find such a useful purpose for the bin 'o receivers...'cuz I have some serious hoarding tendencies.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Are these hosted on a dial-up server?
> You've linked them before and they're so slow to load.


_Interesting_. No they're not on dial-up, but it's a personal server I rarely use these days. I changed the links to Flickr... should be better.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

say-what said:


> Having been with DirecTV since 1994, we've had many, starting with this one


This was also my first receiver, I even had the fancy dual output LNB for a future 2nd receiver (for an extra $200)!:lol: As I recall RCA was the only manufacturer as D* had an exclusive contract with them that said no other manufacturer could be used until 1 million RCA boxes had been sold. Then Sony came on about a year after D* started up in 1994.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I used to carry those RCAs and the old Sony WEGA flat tube TVs around all the time when I worked in the warehouse at Circuit City during college. They weren't too bad with 2 guys. Had to move one on my own a few times and that was a little tougher but I got it done. The biggest problem is that the weight is distributed so strange if you pick it up wrong you will drop it.

As far as my receivers I've only really had the HR21, HR22, H21, and R15. I'm kind of a newbie. There's a couple of old Hughes receivers down in my basement from the previous family though.

I was thinking this was going to be more of a thread of people showing pictures of their theater setups.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Sony SAT-B2, '95. 
As soon as RCA sold 1 million units, sony entered the game. It was torture waiting, but the sony graphics loked SO MUCH better than the 8-bit RCA. Remember with the 1st gen rca's...from the guide you had to push select twice. The first press brought up the info screen with a "tune" button, then you hit select again to watch the show.

I still think the first sony boxes could give the current GUI a run for it's money.

I remember when the first HD box came out. The RCA DTC-100. It was a scavenger hunt to be the 1st in your area to spot one at best buy. I live in Richfield, MN. Best Buy corporate's home. I drove 20 miles outside town to their warehouse to pick it up. Later I would see one way up in the stacks, post the store on AVS, and it would be gone. Crazy!


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Matt9876 said:


> First one for me RCA DRD503.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was me in September 1996. The guy at Circuit City convinced me to purchase the Dual LNB for an extra $100 so that I could add a second receiver if needed. Funny now..I have two channels left on my SWM 16 with 7 HD DVRs. I really enjoyed the cartoon characters that you could modify with the favorite list names.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

I'd have to go digging in my basement. I honestly cant recall what it was other than it was in Tivo days. I think I did upgrade it to a S90 model at some point but I'd have to go dig thru the basement. That reminds me I still have 2 basically new Voom boxes. Are there any uses for em besides doorstops/conversation pieces?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

say-what said:


> Having been with DirecTV since 1994, we've had many, starting with this one


I still have one of those sitting in my closet. :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

HR20-700.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> HR20-700.


Old-timer. :lol: A baby of the HD age.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> HR20-700.


n00b


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

RCA DRD102RW

Had it subscribed with a current generation D4 access card as of a couple years ago. Slow changing channels, and some channels that I didn't care about would not fit in the guide. Locals were in the 9000+ range.

Excellent picture. SD Picture quality was better back in the day.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Still have that RCA from 1996-1997, and it still works great.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

As a sub since '94 posted earlier, I joined in '95 and my first were 4 of these RCA DRD-102RW first generation STBs with a 5th "Deluxe" version, an DRD-203RW which looked identical with the exception of additional electrical connections. 

All fed from two paralleled 2x4 electromechanical multi-switches and standard Phase I round dish.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I cant find any pictures but my first in 1997 was a Hitachi HDS?-100. Then several RCA DRD-xxx finishing with a DRD-480RE. After that I went HD with a LG LSS3200, now its all current stuff.


----------



## Moeman (May 16, 2007)

Since no one so far has been able to find a picture on the internet, here's my old 1999 era Sony SAT-A4. It's sitting in a closet with another SAT-A4, a DSR-6000 and an HDVR2. Maybe there's something to be said for the leasing model after all


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Hdhead said:


> Old-timer. :lol: A baby of the HD age.





dave29 said:


> n00b


I did get it right after it came out though... :grin:


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

ejjames said:


> Sony SAT-B2, '95.
> As soon as RCA sold 1 million units, sony entered the game. It was torture waiting, but the sony graphics loked SO MUCH better than the 8-bit RCA. Remember with the 1st gen rca's...from the guide you had to push select twice. The first press brought up the info screen with a "tune" button, then you hit select again to watch the show.
> 
> I still think the first sony boxes could give the current GUI a run for it's money.


Totally agreed. Those early Sony boxes were fast compared to the RCAs! I can't remember if it was a SAT-B2 or B3 I had, but I loved it. I still think their unique way of selecting a channel, through a grid of maybe 30 logos on the screen at any one time, is the best way to channel scan. I wish somebody would pick up on that GUI.

And the Sony SAT-A4, with a RF remote - _get outta here! _ - has to be my favorite tuner, ever.


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Got a Hughes Gold and Silver Edition receiver when I first subscribed 10 years ago... (which you can apparently still by on Amazon for $36 :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those were mine too. Signed up in 2000 so I could get Reggie Miller and the Pacers on NBA League Pass (which was a DirecTV exclusive at the time.)


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I found a manual on line for the SAT-B3/A4 and the function I liked so much was called Index. Yes! Now I remember. There was even a button on the remote for calling up the Index. I think I need to make it my cause to bring this function back.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Paul E Fox II said:


> That was mine...got it in November or December of 1994...two providers in those days too, DirecTV and USSB.
> 
> I've had a few of the other models listed as well and bought a few different ones for Family members.
> 
> Ahh...the good old days!


...and they weren't "DIRECTV" receivers back then either, they were "DSS" receivers. It was possible to use your DSS receiver to subscribe to HBO or other premium movie packages through the company called USSB, without buying any programming or having any dealings whatsoever with DIRECTV, but most subscribed to both. Some of those people had (and still have) a 5 digit DIRECTV account number.

Here's what the back of the high end model of the original two DSS receiver models looked like:










Notice the "wide band data" port which was supposedly to provide future support for HD video (but was never used).


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> I found a manual on line for the SAT-B3/A4 and the function I liked so much was called Index. Yes! Now I remember. There was even a button on the remote for calling up the Index. I think I need to make it my cause to bring this function back.


The only bummer with index was there was no way to update the logos , so it slowly became less cool as graphics were replaced by 4 or 5 letters, otherwise I agree! The B2 had a low-speed data port, my 1st tivo controlled that beauty until about '06. A good 11 year run!


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Sony SAT-A1 from early 1996, I remember waiting for RCA to hit their 1 million receivers sold so I could get the Sony, a friend of mine bought the sony in Feb 1996, and I got mine in April, and I paid $900 for it. Added a Sony SAT-T60 Tivo around 2000.
I will have to see if I have some good pictures. In fact the old original Sony DSS dish is still installed (but not in use)


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

morgantown said:


> Still have that RCA from 1996-1997, and it still works great.


Same here. Keep it on my account just in case I need a spare for 4th bedroom when we have company.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

DRD203









My first D* unit......
Bought from Radio Shack, came with a $25.00 MIR, but I forgot to send it in...:lol:


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Nitehawk^ said:


> Sony SAT-A1 from early 1996, I remember waiting for RCA to hit their 1 million receivers sold so I could get the Sony, a friend of mine bought the sony in Feb 1996, and I got mine in April, and I paid $900 for it. Added a Sony SAT-T60 Tivo around 2000.
> I will have to see if I have some good pictures. In fact the old original Sony DSS dish is still installed (but not in use)


When my original sony dish came down from my chimney, it was covered in hail stone dents...it really took a lickin' and kept on tickin'!


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

dcooke said:


> Sony Sat a65 1999


Well, on my own is my two HR23-700s. No big revelation there.

Back in my bedroom in my parent's house?

Sony SAT-B65  (with WINK™ Interactive!)

(house-wide we couldn't get all SAT-B65s, so we got two SAT-B65s and two SAT-B55s. Four tuners, 18" oval dish. We were maxed out back then.)

January 2001 from Circuit City if I recall.

My parents were still using one B65, one B55, and a D10 (replacement for a bad B65) until this past Christmas, when my sister and I upgraded them to HD. They now have a HR22, R22, and the D10 lives on in the basement.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I remember working for Circuit City when Directv launched. $699 for the single LNB and $899 for the dual (if memory serves) and we sold the hell out of them. I used to be able to rattle off the USSB package in my sleep.

MY first receiver was a DRD something circa 2001 (only threw it away in the past couple of months), then moved on to a TiVo box sometime in '04 or '05 maybe(?) I dont remember any specific model numbers


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

say-what said:


> Having been with DirecTV since 1994, we've had many, starting with this one


That was mine as well. Only receiver I had for years while also doing basic cable until that got wierd. The receiver lasted through until about 2005 I think when it finally would not generate a picture anymore. Then I moved to whole house DirecTV by running the dish wires into the cable box and using those cables to feed the outlets in the house. Started with the R15 DVR and the D10 receivers. HD came and I upgraded to 2 HR20-100s that are still working, and a refurbished H21. Not going to upgrade again for the MRV until one or both of the HR20s decide to go to silicon heaven...


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Matt9876 said:


> First one for me RCA DRD503.


My first also, except the dish had a RCA logo on it instead of the DIRECTV one.

My first HD receiver was the RCA F38310.

My first DVR was a Samsung SIR-S4040R DTivo.


----------



## Paul E Fox II (Jul 6, 2008)

cartrivision said:


> ...and they weren't "DIRECTV" receivers back then either, they were "DSS" receivers. It was possible to use your DSS receiver to subscribe to HBO or other premium movie packages through the company called USSB, without buying any programming or having any dealings whatsoever with DIRECTV, but most subscribed to both. Some of those people had (and still have) a 5 digit DIRECTV account number.
> 
> Here's what the back of the high end model of the original two DSS receiver models looked like:
> 
> Notice the "wide band data" port which was supposedly to provide future support for HD video (but was never used).


Yep...exactly! I heard them referred to as either DBS or DSS dishes...we did a story on the "Pizza Dish" at the TV station I worked at then and we didn't care that there were two bills...one for DirecTV and one for USSB.

We paid like $899.00 for a single LNB, Single Receiver package (and did so with a smile on our faces).

It was about 4 degrees the day we picked it up and I was going to wait to install it but I looked around and my Dad, Brother, Father-in-Law and Brother-in-Law were all there breaking through the perma-frost and installing the dish.

Watched a movie on HBO that night for the first time in years and was a happy, happy guy!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Mine is on display at the Smithsonion!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's mine:















Sony Sat-A55. It was the only one in the store at the time that had optical out.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

This thread is like going through my storage room closet containing many boxes with past units. Thanks for the reminder to clean all that old stuff out.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, who else has been around long enough to remember the changeover from 'MPEG 1.5' to MPEG 2?


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

mcbeevee said:


> Hughes GAEB0A (circa 1999).


I loved the Hughes GABEOA! They were fast! I still have 4 in my basement collecting dust. I also still have a Hughes HTL-HD stored down there. I sold my HR10-250 on EBay.


----------



## HDinLEXplease (Jun 20, 2009)

I had a DSS box and DSS access card. No DIRECTV logo on anything. Also had a sticker for my remote control with the USSB channel numbers on the back. The box and dish were not even branded. I got it through our local electric utility company.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

My first was an RCA, the one they sold the first week DirecTv was available. We were in a test market, so got ours a few months before the nationwide rollout. I dont have a picture of it, but several others have posted one.

These are the replacements/additional receivers I had:
Sony Sat-B3 (Best guide of them all) with (unpictured) Sony SVR2000 Tivo box.
Not Pictured: Sony DirecTivo
Panasonic TU-HDS20B (worked ok for an hour or two before it would crash)
Hughes E86 (Best HD guide so far)


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

This was my original setup:










Had no cable or highspeed where I was in 1999. Had dialup internet for sending, satellite for receiving about 400kbps (15x my 28k modem). The Dish had an add-on for DirecTV. The receiver was a basic Hughes silver model.

That thing was a real pain to setup/install, but everything I ever did after that was a piece of cake.

I left DirecTV in 2000 when I moved to an apartment and had cable. Came back in 2006 after using Dish from 2003-2006.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Don't have a picture,(took one but didn't know how to post it)my first two receivers are model DRD42RE.

Owned not leased if anybody is interested in buying them.:lol* has me being a loyal customer for 9 years but in reality it is two years more because i started out with Rat Shack and the D* clock didn't start turning until it got transfered.

Would i do it again Heck yea those were the good old days and the bill was only 40 bucks.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

gpg said:


> Here's my Sony SAT-A1 from 1996.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22323&d=1275674483


That's my old beauty. Paid $500 or so for it and had to do the install myself. Was heavily on clearance too (originally was like $1000!). Had it from 1996 to 2005 and it was an excellent receiver.

Only thing we had to replace was the remote...many times. Kept breaking it over the years :lol:

Glad I never had to deal with the RCA units, never liked any of them that I used.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Sony all the way here. SAT-HD100 and SAT-T60 until they were combined into the HR10-250.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Those were the good ole days back in the 90s when Directv first came out. When Directv would add new SD channels it was a big deal. They would have the channel up days before with either a preview of the new channel or a slide saying coming soon.
Now channels mostly pop up unannounced. 
If you would of told me back in the mid 90s that we would have our local channels I would of said you were crazy, and now we even have HD local channels. Directv has come a long ways.
I had the very 1st RCA system and all the models after that, then switched to a Hughes DVR then and Hughes HDDVR, and then finally to the current HR series.


----------



## Visman (Feb 17, 2008)

From all your old Receivers what was the most reliable?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Visman said:


> From all your old Receivers what was the most reliable?


Well, the Sony SAT-B65 lasted 11 years until it was replaced by HD... and would still be working if not for the upgrade!


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Instead of posting pics from the net, I will post my own pics I took of my old equipment sitting in my garage. Including a current slimline


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

DogerKing, do you put the gopher pellets in the center of the dish then lay in the yard? You should try it.:grin:


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Hdhead said:


> DogerKing, do you put the gopher pellets in the center of the dish then lay in the yard? You should try it.:grin:


:lol:

It would probably work better than anything else. These gophers are crazy this year.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

i had a first generation rca system bought in December 94 in 97 i added the 2lnb and a muti switch and had2 hughes boxes.Both hughes died within 1 week of each other.
Upgraded to HD in 07.
Retired the RCA in 09 any one want to buy it? it still works!!!!


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

Visman said:


> From all your old Receivers what was the most reliable?


_All_ of them outlived their usefulness. Well, all but the HR20-100s... went thru a bunch of them. :lol:


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

Won't link the pictures, but add me to the DRD203RW as posted earlier. I bet I had one of the 1st 100 of the deluxe RCA's when they were released in 8/1994 ($950 with tax) -- I would probably have been a July subscriber, but I absolutely wanted the Deluxe Unit with the Dual LNB and extra AV out that the basic unit didn't have.

Worked my way up to the Hughes E86 Platinum
Added the Philips DSR6000 DVR when the audio went out of the original IRD and bought the Lifetime DVR for $199 (??)
Added a 2nd DVR Philips 704

Later finally went to the H20-600 (burned it out) and replaced it with another.
Graduated to the HR 20-700 and a few months later added a HR20-100 and finally retired both SD-DVR and eventually the H20-600 large room heater before it started a fire.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone have an account number 4 digits or less?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> Anyone have an account number 4 digits or less?


000005773


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I started with a couple RCA 420 RE's then I got a couple hughes SD HBH's. After that it was each Tivo model except a Sony and then the H and HR series.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Got mine in early 2000. Sony SAT-B55 slaved to a standalone TiVo 1st generation unit from Sony. I also had a Sony SAT-A55 in the living room for PIP and recording one thing while watching another. The early days!


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

HDinLEXplease said:


> I had a DSS box and DSS access card. No DIRECTV logo on anything. Also had a sticker for my remote control with the USSB channel numbers on the back. The box and dish were not even branded. I got it through our local electric utility company.


Not to be confused with the receiver manufacturers names, DSS was the brand name for the receiver technology, so the early receivers had both brand names. The first ones sold by RCA had both the RCA and DSS logos on the front of the receiver.

DIRECTV thought that they owned the DSS name, but as it turned out someone else had a trademark for "DSS" and they eventually forced DIRECTV to stop using it... I suppose that they probably tried to get DIRECTV to license the trademark from them and DIRECTV said "no thanks".


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Visman said:


> From all your old Receivers what was the most reliable?


Since none of them ever stopped working, I guess by definition that would make my original 1994 RCA DSS (model DRD203RW) the most reliable since it still works 16 years later... although I supposed that being unplugged and sitting in the closet for the last 8 of those 16 years might have contributed to it's "oldest working receiver" status.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Did they even use cards back then?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> Did they even use cards back then?


Access cards? yea. Changed them about every year as the pirates cracked them


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> Access cards? yea. Changed them about every year as the pirates cracked them


Loaded question: were you _waiting_ for the pirates to crack them?


----------



## DBSooner (Sep 23, 2008)

First receiver

Hughes










Upgraded to Samsung Directivo two years later


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Loaded question: were you _waiting_ for the pirates to crack them?


No, not really. I had a 10' C band dish for free stuff anyway. I always paid for DirecTv since day 1. There were several "sat dealers" in town that sold the cards tho, and when they got shut off, you carried your card back and they reprogrammed it. They sold cable boxes with full access too. There was even one dealer that sold a computer that plugged into the access card slot on the receiver, and when they changed the key, the computer calculated the new key and kept the receiver on. I never signed on to that crap, because I was really wanting DirecTv to survive. I HATED cable tv.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> Did they even use cards back then?


Yep, here is what the first generation access cards looked like...


----------



## lee78221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mine was the RCA DWD490RE UltimateTV. I still love that little guy.

It breaks my heart every time I see one, makes me want to go see if I can find one to buy.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

lee78221 said:


> Mine was the RCA DWD490RE UltimateTV. I still love that little guy.
> 
> It breaks my heart every time I see one, makes me want to go see if I can find one to buy.


I needed a fan and had two of them on a shelf, needless to say I pulled the HDD and fans out of them and out to the recycler they went. They had the best program info for their time. The guides were much faster than the regular receivers, but I also went through about 5 of them. They seemed to be somewhat unreliable and you could use them to heat your bedroom.


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

My first was a Sony probably in the Sat A series ,installed on Dec 31 1999 when I was switched over from Primestar, was also my first night in this house.
the installer replaced it with a pile of junk from RCA when my locals were added since the Sony wouldn't work with the additional satellite


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Here's the worst receiver I ever used, a Panasonic TU-HDS20. It was an early HD piece that was slow, awkward to operate and needed to be rebooted all the time. I sold it to a customer in 2001 when the Sony was unavailable. I paid for that sale. I was over at his house all the time trying to get this POS to work.

I replaced it with a HR10-250. You have never seen a happier salesman.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Here are a couple pictures that I have (from 2005) of my SONY SAT-A1. I can take pictures of the Sony SAT-T60 Tivo unit and a Sony SAT-B65A receivers if anyone wants to see them in more detail.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> .


I don't know if I would actually post this.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Three of these babies were my first receivers when I signed up in 2004. They didn't get retired until late 2007 early 2008 with H and HR receivers when I upgraded to HD.


----------



## menkelis (Jun 26, 2007)

No Pictures... but

RCA DRD440
Mitsubishi SR-SDI
Samsung SIR-TSI60

The RCA and Mitsubishi were just disconnected 4 weeks ago when I had MRV installed.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I don't have a picture to share but is funny seeing these old boxes again. I think I paid 800.00 for a setup back in 97


----------



## treecastle (Dec 5, 2005)

I started in 1994 when it was called RCA DSS. My first receiver was a DS 502 MLB. No picture of the equipment, but documentation I still have, Check it out..










































Can't get the pictures to load - oh well.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

No need to re-post a picture of a Hughes HIRD-E11 (Silver Series) since multiples have already appeared in this thread.

It is worth noting however that this box is still in service today, hooked up to a 13" TV on a hospital type wall-mount in my office. 13 years in and still running strong. It's twin brother however (I started out with two of these boxes) finally bit the dust in 2009.


----------



## treecastle (Dec 5, 2005)

I'll try the images again - newbie problems I guess


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

*Sony SAT-B3*
_The Sony SAT-B3 is an obsolete satellite receiver. Released in the mid-1990s, it decoded standard-definition signals from DirecTV and other satellite providers. The SAT-B3 features S-video, A/V, and optical digital audio connectivity. _

It's still in use folks. My first setup had 2 of these receivers.


----------



## stp147 (Apr 27, 2009)

My parents started with E* in 1996 or 97 with:

Dish 4000 (complete with High Speed Data Port, for future technologies  )
Dual LNB Dish for that future "Second Receiver"
Locals from day one because we were in the New York DMA and did not have a "Grade B Signal". We had "distant networks" (otherwise known as New York locals  ).










We switched to D*, in a year that I can't remember (early 2000s I think), (because E* wanted to charge us $50 or $100 for a new UHF remote, so much for getting a deal from retention) and got a Phillips DSX5540 (I know cause we had the optical audio hooked up to our brand spankin' new surround sound :grin: ) and looked very much like this (thanks Directvlover for posting a picture of the sister model)










My first D* receiver(s) personally was/were an HR20, an R15 and 2 D11s (and I don't think we need picutures of those  )


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

DSX5353R. Still have it and still use it.


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

say-what said:


> Having been with DirecTV since 1994, we've had many, starting with this one


Yep. thats the one we started with too. boy was that slow. But back in 1995 when we started, it was pretty dang kewl!


----------



## Bowtaz3 (Sep 8, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Got a Hughes Gold and Silver Edition receiver when I first subscribed 10 years ago... (which you can apparently still by on Amazon for $36 :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was my first one as well


----------



## 1dersky (Oct 9, 2007)

say-what said:


> Having been with DirecTV since 1994, we've had many, starting with this one


That was mine too...but mine was branded GE instead of RCA, which is how they sold them at Sam's Club. Can't find a picture, unfortunately.

I installed it myself. The upstairs neighbor came down to have a look. We were floored with the picture quality. Did I mention I was a TCI Cable employee at the time? QUITE the scandal around the office. 

Of the five DTV receivers I've owned, it's the only one that didn't die. The only reason it was replaced was to support the triple LNB dish and give me an HD OTA tuner.

Remember when we used to have to pay USSB an extra $7 for MTV and Comedy Central? Good times.


----------



## Blaze (Jun 9, 2010)

dmurphy said:


> DRD222RD. Bought November 26, 1999 .
> 
> 10+ year DirecTV customer here.


That's the Receiver i have it's in better condition then yours. :lol:


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> OK, circa 2003:
> 
> RCA DRD450:


Ditto on these. Have 3 of them in the attic.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

gpg said:


> Here's my Sony SAT-A1 from 1996.


+1 $799 for 1 LNB setup....lol


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll put my recievers up tonight


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Directvlover said:


> Here are my first 3 Philips DSX-5500's
> 
> Got them free with 3 lnb multisat dish installed free back in Nov '03.


Those are my first receivers too from Nov 2002. 

Mike


----------



## paco1986 (Mar 26, 2007)

1dersky said:


> Remember when we used to have to pay USSB an extra $7 for MTV and Comedy Central? Good times.


Yep, I remember that!


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

*My First SD Unit.*









*This was my 1st HD Unit.*









*This was my 2nd and 3rd HD Unit. Bought them at $600 a pop! As mention, was very Glitchy but hey I got Free OTA HD ! *


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I think I still have the first two receivers around in a storage unit but wasn't able to find them. They may have gone to Goodwill two years ago when we moved. I still have lots of other old receivers.

I bought a package deal from a local retailer in fall of 1997 that included two first generation Toshiba receivers and an 18" dish with a dual output LNB. Self installed and signed up for DirecTV and USSB. I think the package price was $499.

Here's a few of the others.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Here's my earliest equipment...










My newest stuff works soooooo much better and faster.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

HDTVFAN, did you get that stuff during WWII? :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Groundhog45 said:


> HDTVFAN, did you get that stuff during WWII? :lol:


Before that...I'm typically an early adopter.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Before that...I'm typically an early adopter.


How big was your dish, the size of a pool?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jefbal99 said:


> How big was your dish, the size of a pool?


No problems with transponders...


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

The biggest problem back then was you had to launch your own satellite.


----------



## water1 (Oct 31, 2006)

The receivers in the upper right are similar to what I started with in 1994. Not exactly sure what was first but I doubt I threw them away.
Lot's of history in this stack of stuff. And yes, I am a packrat.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

I grew up near Jackson, MS, which was the first D* test market. It beat the others by a few days or so. The first store to sell them only had about 200, but 400 people in line. One man got there at 4 AM to pay the $800 for the first D* system. I actually met a friend of his who helped him install that VERY FIRST D* system. When he called to activate, D* congratulated him!

My folks got theirs a couple of years later. They've been through about 5 or 6 different receivers, starting with a RCA DRD503. When I moved away, I got a Hughes GAEBOA, then a Philips, which had free video games built in. It had a Battleship clone, a Bejeweled clone, etc. Anyone else remember it?

I'm still trucking along with my HR20-700, which I got with the "sidecar" dish when HD locals launched. I now have a SWMLine, 1TB external drive, and amplified OTA rooftop antenna connected to it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ChrisPC said:


> I grew up near Jackson, MS, which was the first D* test market. It beat the others by a few days or so. The first store to sell them only had about 200, but 400 people in line. One man got there at 4 AM to pay the $800 for the first D* system. I actually met a friend of his who helped him install that VERY FIRST D* system. When he called to activate, D* congratulated him!
> 
> My folks got theirs a couple of years later. They've been through about 5 or 6 different receivers, starting with a RCA DRD503. When I moved away, I got a Hughes GAEBOA, then a Philips, which had free video games built in. It had a Battleship clone, a Bejeweled clone, etc. Anyone else remember it?
> 
> I'm still trucking along with my HR20-700, which I got with the "sidecar" dish when HD locals launched. *I now have a SWMLine*, 1TB external drive, and amplified OTA rooftop antenna connected to it.


Welcome to the new millennium.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> The biggest problem back then was you had to launch your own satellite.


Which proved a little difficult at times..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Seeing how this thread has been going...I feel so dirty.... :lol:

Then again...I think about 75% of the old models have been posted already.


----------



## cwdonahue (Jun 6, 2007)

My very first receiver which I installed at my vacation home in the middle of nowhere. Cable wasn't even an option there.










Looked so high tech in silver in 2005.

Several months later, I switched to DirecTV at my primary home and got the following receivers:










TiVO was wonderful to have and my wife could actually work it. She still claims it was so much easier than our HR20 and HR21.










I got one of these for my 50" HD RPTV and found it to be as flaky as a previous poster. It died in 2 years and I was not heartbroken.


----------

